# MODX vs Komplete Kontrol



## 3DC (Mar 5, 2021)

Anyone using MODX, Juno DS or other synth workstations as sound source and master controllers? 

MODX seems like a perfect combination of FM synthesizer, sound source and master midi controller but I am not sure you can remap its sliders for DAW and orchestral library use. 

Do these "workstations" make any sense these days in computer based music production? Or should I forget about this and just go with Komplete Kontrol and Komplete 13?


----------



## Ostinato (Mar 5, 2021)

I was faced with the same consideration. MODX, Studiologic SL88 Grand, NI Kontrol S88MK II. In the end, I decided on a Korg Krome EX88 as the master controller. I am very satisfied with the keyboard.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 5, 2021)

Just my personal preference, but I really love having a keyboard with internal sounds (especially some decent pianos). I don't have to turn on the computer. Just fire up the keyboard. I'm not waiting for samples to load and I'm not getting distracted by the internet. Latency is never an issue.

It's great for practicing, getting some ideas down quickly, and just doodling and having fun. I imagine the MODX would provide hours of fun.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> That was my initial idea but I am not sure you can remap MODX sliders and knobs for work with DAW and VI libraries.


I'm not sure if the sliders on the MODX can be remapped to midi controllers for DAW and VI use. You could check the discussion forums. 
https://www.yamahamusicians.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=186I know the sliders on my very old Yamaha S80 can't be used like that. 

I would _hope_ that modern keyboard makers would design that feature in, but I'm not at all sure that they are.


----------



## Ostinato (Mar 7, 2021)

3DC said:


> How do you work with no sliders on Krome EX88, if I may ask? Separate controller or you don't need them at all?
> 
> 
> 
> That was my initial idea but I am not sure you can remap MODX sliders and knobs for work with DAW and VI libraries.


 I don´t need many Sliders or Encoder. In my previous Keyboard Arturia Keylab i have also not used the Sliders and Encoder. The only external Controller i use is the the Steinberg CC121 Controller (with Nuendo 11).


----------



## Ostinato (Mar 7, 2021)

3DC said:


> Apparently MODX sends midi data from sliders and knobs so in theory from FL Studio I can map them with "Link to controller" function.
> 
> 
> Cool. What about dynamics and expression? Krome joystick I assume?


The joystick is one possibility. I use 2 pedals and a foot switch, which are freely assignable.


----------



## SteveK (Mar 10, 2021)

I am using my MODX 7 on my desk as my main controller as it has a smaller footprint than my Kronos 88, which I would much prefer to use but it’s big and leaves no room for conveniently placing my iMac keyboard and mouse etc.

in terms of value for money the MODX is amazing. It has many clever and beautiful sounds and I’m drawn to the pianos both acoustic and electric a lot. But...the keybed action is pretty poor compared to say a Korg M3 so I’m compromising and really need to get a proper studio desk and use the Kronos 88 and it’s lovely weighted action or get a Native Instruments S88 mk2.

I would love to get the sliders on the MODX working as controllers for other instruments. I try and map them as midi controllers but it doesn’t seem to work and I need to research it more as I’m sure it will work. I also tried to set up the recent DAW transport control update with Ableton but I’m clearly messing up as I can’t seem to get it working consistently. I’m pretty sure this is me getting some settings wrong.

But the MODX is a lot of fun despite the build quality compromises they had to make to get the price down and it sounds lovely. The various Bosendorfer and Yamaha pianos with all kinds of effects treatments are brilliant. The Soundmondo owner patch sharing site set up by Yamaha is also brilliant. Wish all companies did something like that. It’s a source of thousands of new sounds and ideas for free.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 11, 2021)

3DC said:


> Anyone using MODX, Juno DS or other synth workstations as sound source and master controllers?
> 
> MODX seems like a perfect combination of FM synthesizer, sound source and master midi controller but I am not sure you can remap its sliders for DAW and orchestral library use.
> 
> Do these "workstations" make any sense these days in computer based music production? Or should I forget about this and just go with Komplete Kontrol and Komplete 13?


I had the MODX 6 for a while and regrettably had to sell it. It was amazing and a distraction, lol. I'm trying to concentrate on composing and creating orchestral pieces, but sitting down at a MODX with a good pair of headphones will pull you in like a rip tide, the thing sounds incredible, just not the direction I personally wanted to go. Problem was, I was spending too much time getting lost in it!

I'll tell you this: The velocity curve on that 49-key keybed I had was EXCELLENT. If you want a workstation plus a good keybed and you're not needing the grand piano experience, MODX is killer. I personally went for the SL88 Grand and I love it, but if I was gong to get a workstation type unit, the MODX is great.

That nut Woody from Woody's piano shack was reviewing NI's Noire and he used two keyboards, the MODX 6 as a controller, and NI's A61. I'm telling you, Noire sounded better with the MODX 6 driving it vs whatever cheaper keybed NI puts in their A series. Scrub to 01:30 and listen to the MODX driving Noire, love it. Granted he had the particles thing going with the grand piano. I forgot how good Noire sounds actually. Then at 09:20 he plays the Noire straight with the MODX, here. Anyway, the MODX series is no slouch at all.


----------



## Josha (Mar 11, 2021)

I use the previous model of workstation: the MOFX 8 and really like it as a controller, as well as a nice keyboard for gigging. The top 4 knobs do send midi but I never use them as I prefer external sliders. I DO use the transport buttons, scrub wheel, the buttons that you can set to DAW actions (multiple banks of them), and others that are preset to actions like "open VST window". 

It hasn't been clear to me if Yamaha brought all that stuff to the MODX.


----------



## RDBoon (Jun 1, 2021)

SteveK said:


> I’m compromising and really need to get a proper studio desk and use the Kronos 88 and it’s lovely weighted action or get a Native Instruments S88 mk2.





3DC said:


> Anyone using MODX, Juno DS or other synth workstations as sound source and master controllers?
> 
> MODX seems like a perfect combination of FM synthesizer, sound source and master midi controller but I am not sure you can remap its sliders for DAW and orchestral library use.
> 
> Do these "workstations" make any sense these days in computer based music production? Or should I forget about this and just go with Komplete Kontrol and Komplete 13?


I happen to use both the MODX and Komplete Kontrol (S88 MK2), alongside each other, and it's a superb combination. The MODX could certainly be your main controller, but if using Komplete 13 then you'd be better off using a Komplete Kontrol as the integration with Komplete (and all NKS compatible plugins) is amazing. So it really comes down to what you want to use on your computer.

I do have the MODX7 connected to my PC, however my NI KK S88 MK2 is my main controller, I feel it to be the perfect combination to be honest. (Having the S88 meant I could opt for the MODX7 instead of the 8, and have both the hammer board and the semi-weighted board next to me at all times, kind of the best of both worlds.)

That being said, using the MODX as your controller would be absolutely fine, my view is that there's no harm in having sounds on both your controller and on the computer, you're just increasing your sound pool, and when something sounds as good as the MODX does then it's only ever going to be a good thing!

The beauty of such a setup is also that you don't need to always put your computer on to compose when you have a workstation sat there. So it's kind of win win.

The MODX is no replacement for all the virtual stuff I have, but it sounds great and I wouldn't want to be without it. If I didn't already have the S88 MK2, and didn't use Komplete so much, then I wouldn't hesitate to use a MODX8 as my main controller, and I would think it would suffice brilliantly, but like I've said, if you are toying with the idea of Komplete 13, then you'd be missing out by not having one of the Komplete Kontrols in my opinion, they're a joy to use. 

(Just to add though, I also use an Icon Qcon Pro G2 for my DAW control, I don't rely on either the S88 or the MODX for that.)


----------



## digitallysane (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a Studiologic SL73 as my MIDI controller and I'm very tempted by a MODX6.

There's a supplementary manual on Yamaha's website detailing features added with OS upgrades. OS2.5 added DAW control:


https://usa.yamaha.com/files/download/other_assets/8/1219148/modx_en_sm_c0.pdf



According to the manual, the knobs and sliders can be assigned like with any other controller.






also here:



One thing I would be interested in would be to actually use the SL73 controller (which has aftertouch) to play the MODX.
Did anyone who uses the MODX in a setup with a MIDI controller try this?


----------



## lastmessiah (Jun 8, 2021)

I think the only good reason to get a MODX is if you really want Yamaha's proprietary FM engine. In fact, that's probably why they made the MODX - so you don't have to buy the Montage yacht rock workstation.


----------



## Frederick (Jun 9, 2021)

In my setup the MODX6 is my DAW controller. It has excellent Cubase integration with three separate control modes. My main keyboard is the Roland Fantom 8, which has a much better audio interface and an excellent keybed similar to the RD 2000. Needless to say I'm very happy with my choices.


----------



## Ostinato (Sep 15, 2021)

3DC said:


> Apparently MODX sends midi data from sliders and knobs so in theory from FL Studio I can map them with "Link to controller" function.
> 
> 
> Cool. What about dynamics and expression? Krome joystick I assume?


Right, i use the joystick from Krome.


----------

